# Der Science-Fiction  Laberthread



## RyzA (19. November 2016)

Hallo!


Ich glaube so einen Thread gibt es hier noch nicht oder? 
Also kurz zu mir: ich hatte damals mit 4 Jahren das erste mal Science-Fiction im Fernsehen gesehen und bin seitdem davon fasziniert. Es liefen zu der Zeit u.a. Raumschiff Orion, TOS und Captain Future.  Star Wars Episode IV hatte ich mit 6 Jahren 1982 das erste mal im Kino gesehen. War aber natürlich nicht die Erstaufführung, die gab es schon Ende der 70´er. Star Wars, da gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen zu, ob es überhaupt Science-Fiction ist. Für viele auch Fantasy, weil es ein modernes Märchen im Weltraum ist. Aber es hat auch typische SciFi Elemente wie Raumschiffe, fremde Planeten und Aliens. Ich bin der Meinung das Star Wars eine Mischung aus SciFi und Fantasy ist. 
SciFi- Literatur gibt es ja auch reichlich. Aber ich bin nicht so die Leseratte und gucke lieber Serien und Filme.

Für viele ist "2001:Odyssee im Weltraum" der Klassiker schlechthin.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_N3HTGrbgw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Er war seiner Zeit wirklich vorraus und ist ein Meisterwerk. Aber ich finde das der Film "Interstellar" nahe dran kommt (vom epischen Ausmaß). Ist aber schwierig zu vergleichen. Da es eine ganz andere Zeit ist und thematisch auch anders.

Momentan freue ich mich richtig auf diesen Film





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FvA0I-IGfhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und natürlich auf Star Wars





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9UMrTk1T8tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Anfang nächsten Monats.

Mögt ihr auch Scifi? Was sind eure ersten Erfahrungen damit gewesen? Was fasziniert euch daran? Welche Serien, Filme oder Bücher sind eure Favoriten?

Gerne kann hier auch noch über Computerspiele, Tabletop etc und natürlich auch Soundtracks gesprochen werden.


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich glaube so einen Thread gibt es hier noch nicht oder?


Also eigentlich schon, in der Rumpelkammer.
Allerdings war der - anfangs - auf Star Wars/Star Trek und Stargate bezogen.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also eigentlich schon, in der Rumpelkammer.
> Allerdings war der - anfangs - auf Star Wars/Star Trek und Stargate bezogen.


Hmm, hatte ich mit der erweiterten Suche nicht gefunden. Hatte "Science" im Titel angegeben.
Aber dieser Thread beeinhaltet ja auch noch "Fantasy". Außerdem ist er hier meiner Meinung nach richtiger aufgehoben.  Ich denke den kann man dann so lassen, oder?


----------



## Gast20170724 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*

Meine ersten Sci-Fi (bzw. Fantasy) Erfahrung habe ich mit  Star Wars. Nicht im Kino, sondern auf DVD, da ich zur Zeit der klassischen Trilogie noch nicht gelebt habe und die Prequels im Kino nicht gesehen habe. Dennoch habe ich die Filme aufgesogen und tausendmal gesehen. Ich fand Star Wars einfach faszinierend, keine Ahnung warum.

Später gesellte sich durchs Fernsehen noch Star Trek hinzu. Ich mochte einfach den philosophischen und gesellschaftskritischen Ansatz besonders in TNG. Und die dort gezeigte Zukunftsvision war dann öfters auch erträglicher als die reale Gegenwart.

Stargate SG-1 und Atlantis habe ich zwischendurch auch mal gesehen, aber nicht komplett verfolgt.

Zur Zeit gucke ich auf Netflix The Expanse. Zur Abwechsleung mal was düsteres. Leider gibt es nur eine Staffel, ich brauch also noch Alternativen, da Star Trek sich mittlerwile bei mir ziemlich abgenutzt hat.


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hmm, hatte ich mit der erweiterten Suche nicht gefunden. Hatte "Science" im Titel angegeben.
> Aber dieser Thread beeinhaltet ja auch noch "Fantasy". Außerdem ist er hier meiner Meinung nach richtiger aufgehoben.  Ich denke den kann man dann so lassen, oder?


Musst mal die Mods fragen, ich glaube einige alte RuKa-Threads wurden gelöscht?


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Musst mal die Mods fragen, ich glaube einige alte RuKa-Threads worden gelöscht?


RuKA?


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*

Ähm, *Ru*mpel*ka*mmer?
Heute noch keinen Kaffee gehabt?


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*

Die Abkürzung kannte ich noch nicht!


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*

Wie gesagt, ich glaube irgendwer hat irgendwann da drinne mal was wegrasiert.
Jedenfalls finde ich die Laber-Threads, den Alko(dr)holiker-Thread, den Was-nervt-euch-Thread und den besagten Sci-Fi-Thread nicht mehr. 
Könnte daran liegen, dass erstere drei schon vor langer Zeit dicht gemacht wurden (aber gleich löschen? Was soll der Blödsinn?), aber der Sci-Fi-Thread?


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*

Aber ist ein solcher Thread nicht auch in diesem Unterforum besser aufgehoben?

Ich hätte auch anstatt "Laber" ihn  "Diskussion" Thread nennen können. Klingt seriöser.  Aber wollte es etwas lockerer klingen lassen.


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*

Hmm, also wenn ich mich jetzt ganz weit zurückbesinne glaube ich, dass jener Sci-Fi-Thread eher ein extremer Nerd-Thread war, wo es um explizit und den Inhalt/Lore der besagten drei Franchises ging.

Jop, ich glaube der Thread wäre hier passender.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*

Ich erinnere mich noch daran das meine Kumpels und ich, so ende der 70er jeden Samstag um 15:30 ins Kino gerannt sind um diese Godzilla oder auch andere Monsterfilme zu gucken. Für 3,50 Mark ganz vorne, der Rasiersitz wo man gefühlt schon fast hinter der leinwand saß. Science-Fiction & Fantasy vom Feinsten!  Und anschließend haben wir in der Sandkiste unsere Panzer und Soldaten aufgebaut um fictive Monster zu bekämpfen, war schon geil damals. Hmm es könnte auch 3,- Mark gekostet haben. 

BTW gute dein Fred 

Science-Fiction war die erste Berührung natürlich Star Trek, Raumpatrouille – Die phantastischen Abenteuer des Raumschiffes Orion und Mondbasis Alpha 1. Ja mein Lieblingsfilm war damals sehr lange Star Wars-Episode V-Das Imperium schlägt zurück, den habe ich damals 5x im Kino gesehen.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*

Godzilla Filme habe ich auch fast alle gesehen. King Kong finde ich auch cool. Oder "Pacific Rim".


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*

"Pacific Rim" habe ich noch nicht gesehen, das hole ich sicher noch nach, Habe aber weniger Zeit da große Familie. King Kong ist Kult und da gab es auch noch Gamera das Gegenstück zu Godzilla der es aber nicht zu soviel Ruhm gebracht hat, zumindest international.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*

"Pacific Rim" kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.  Ich finde den richtig gut. Habe auch hier auf Bluray.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*

Heutzutage schaue ich öfters diese trashigen Filme auf Sci-Fi. Ich mag auch B-Movie's. Wie Krieg der Eispiraten oder ähnliches.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*

"Krieg der Eispiraten" kenne ich natürlich auch noch. Der ist Kult.

Oder den hier: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MS4_Z84-rRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## evilgrin68 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Zur Zeit gucke ich auf Netflix The Expanse. Zur Abwechsleung mal was düsteres. Leider gibt es nur eine Staffel...


Nope. 2te Staffel nächstes Jahr. Das muss einfach Fortgesetzt werden.

Zu meiner Zeit waren es Mondbasis Alpha 1 und Star Trek. Besonders Kultig die Pappkulissen fremder Planeten bei Star Trek. Bunt und Flauschig oder Felsig und Schroff. Ansonsten schaue ich Quer Beet, gibt keine besonderen Favoriten. Ausser natürlich meine Lieblingsmonster... Alien Quadrologie. Wenn die dazugehören.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Alien Quadrologie. Wenn die dazugehören.


Natürlich! Bester SciFi Horror. 
AVP auch und Predator.

Und welchen Film ich noch geil finde ist "Event Horizon".  Schöner Weltraum Schocker!


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*

Ja Event Horizon, hab ich mal zufällig im Sortiment von Amazon Prime gefunden. Sehr Geiler Film, wie ich finde.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*

Kampfstern Galactica auch eine tolle Serie. Ich mag das Original als auch das Remake:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHp9oZPqs8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vc8pHIAV9v8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (29. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mögt ihr auch Scifi?  Was fasziniert euch daran?



Dass in den meisten Fällen (Filmen,Serien und Büchern) die Intelligenz über Gier und Dummheit gesiegt hat und die Menscheit fortbesteht. So mal ganz kurz gesagt ...


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*

Ich warte noch auf den Film, in dem die Außerirdischen mal gewinnen.


----------



## OField (29. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf den Film, in dem die Außerirdischen mal gewinnen.



Avatar? Wobei dort die Aliens(Menschen) auch verlieren


----------



## T-Drive (29. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*



OField schrieb:


> Avatar? Wobei dort die Aliens(Menschen) auch verlieren



Ja, aber nur ihr Baumhaus und den Häuptling. Die Gierhälse traben vom Gehöft.
 Schade dass die Ellen Ripley nicht überlebt.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Schade dass die Ellen Ripley nicht überlebt.


Sowie ich das gelesen habe  kehrt  sie in Teil 2 zurück.


----------



## Gripschi (30. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*

Ich hab als Knirps SG1 mit meinem Vater geschaut. Eine meiner Lieblingsserien bis heut.

Star Trek Enterprise mit Picar gehört zu meinen Sternen.

Das neue Galactica mag ich auch sehr. Dunkel Brutal und tolle Story.

Ansonsten Babylon 5 hat zwar Längen aber das Ende wird ganz gut wieder.


----------



## Kusanar (30. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*

Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Sci-Fi machte ich im Alter von ca. 5 Jahren. Samstags nach dem Skifahren nach Hause gekommen und dann lief da "Raumschiff Enterprise" im Fernsehen. Ich durfte allerdings nicht so oft Fernsehen und hatte daher einige Folgen verpasst. Dafür bekam ich dann ein paar Jahre später einige Bücher aus der 1. Star-Trek-Periode in die Hand, die ich verschlungen habe. Ende der 80er ging es dann mit "Star Trek - The Next Generation" im Fernsehen und in Taschenbuchform weiter. Und tatsächlich lief um die Zeit rum auch die Originale Trilogie von Star Wars im TV, ohne Werbung und ohne doofe CGI-Szenen 

Später sind noch folgende Serien und/oder Bücher dazu gekommen:
- ST Deep Space Nine
- ST Voyager
- ST Enterprise
- Die kompletten Star Trek Kinofilme
- So ziemlich alles von Aasimov
- Einiges von Arthur C. Clarke
- Star Wars Ep 1 bis 3
- Battle Star Galactica
- Star Gate (1. und 2. Staffel)
und noch viele Sci-Fi-Bücher und -Filme von diversen anderen Autoren.

PS: Ich würde es übrigens gut finden, wenn der Thread auf Science-Fiction begrenzt wäre. Fantasy ist für mich wieder eine komplett eigene Sparte. Mal davon abgesehen bekommt man mit dem breiteren Publikum nur einen elendslangen Thread, den dann sowieso keiner durchackern möchte und dann wird wieder jedes Thema fünfzig Mal durchgekaut...


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2016)

*AW: Der Science-Fiction & Fantasy  Laberthread*



Kusanar schrieb:


> PS: Ich würde es übrigens gut finden, wenn der Thread auf Science-Fiction begrenzt wäre. Fantasy ist für mich wieder eine komplett eigene Sparte. Mal davon abgesehen bekommt man mit dem breiteren Publikum nur einen elendslangen Thread, den dann sowieso keiner durchackern möchte und dann wird wieder jedes Thema fünfzig Mal durchgekaut...


Ich habe es mal geändert. Aber manchmal nicht so leicht das von einander zu trennen. Z.B. "Star Wars", was ja eigentlich beides ist.


----------



## Kusanar (30. November 2016)

Hmmm... echt? Also Star Wars hätte ich jetzt nur unter Science Fiction eingeordnet. Wobei, wenn man sich mal die Ewoks so anguckt...


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2016)

Für viele ist Star Wars ein Märchen im Weltall.  
Also quasi eine Fantasy Story in modernen Setting. Mit Scifi Elementen.

Was zu "Alien:Covenant" :"Der brutalste Film meiner Karriere": Ridley Scott uber Alien: Covenant - CHIP
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt!

Und noch was anderes: hat jemand den Film "Arrival" schon im Kino gesehen? Der soll ja ganz gut sein. 
Arrival - Film 2016 - FILMSTARTS.de
Aber diesen Monat komme ich nicht mehr dazu ins Kino zu gehen. Werde ich mir irgendwann auf Bluray holen.

Nächsten Monat will ich in "Star Wars:Rogue One".


----------



## Kusanar (1. Dezember 2016)

Mein Gott.... Kino war ich schon ewig nicht mehr... Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich es dann ein paar Jahre später mal hinbekomme, einen Film auf DVD oder BluRay anzuschauen 

Die Story von Arrival kommt mir irgendwoher bekannt vor.


----------



## T-Drive (1. Dezember 2016)

In meiner Jugend hat das angefangen mit diesen Groschenromanen, die sind ja heute kaum noch zu sehen.

perry-rhodan

kugelschiffe

dorgon kugelraumer

ob Kuki noch lebt, Atlan düst bestimmt noch ab und zu im Erdorbit


----------



## Gripschi (1. Dezember 2016)

Wobei ich find das es kaum noch neue gute Sci Fi gibt. Vieles find ich uninteressant.

Die letzten guten Sci Fi Romane waren für mich die Mission und die Maschinen von Ann Leckie.

Gibt bestimmt auch andre gute aber bei den Buchpreisen überlege ich mir jedes Buch.

Star Wars mag ivh zu teilen noch. Aber der letzte Film plus der radikale Schnitt der Lore durch Disney vermiesen mir es .

Was gibt es den derzeit an guten Serien? Hätte mal Lust auf was neues.


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Was gibt es den derzeit an guten Serien? Hätte mal Lust auf was neues.


Die Serie "Westworld" soll ganz gut sein.

Westworld (Fernsehserie) – Wikipedia


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich erinnere mich dunkel an eine Serie aus meiner Jugend, die war aus England und nannte sich "Die dreibeinigen Herrscher". Kennt das jemand?

Edit: Die dreibeinigen Herrscher – Wikipedia


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2016)

Ja sicher! Die kenne ich auch noch...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TzKwa9E1XvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. Dezember 2016)

Ja Fette Sache aber mir gefällt Science-Fiction  made in England ganz gut. Auch Dr.Who fand ich sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## Gripschi (2. Dezember 2016)

Torchwood war auch ganz nett. 

Westworld muss ich mal rein schnuppern.


----------



## Kusanar (2. Dezember 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Serie "Westworld" soll ganz gut sein.
> 
> Westworld (Fernsehserie) – Wikipedia



Sieht gut aus, grad eben einen Trailer reingezogen. Obwohl ich Wild-West eigentlich nicht so mag 
Werd ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen.


----------



## Gast20170724 (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich finde The Expanse ist noch eine gute Serie. Auf Netflix steht allerdings nur die erste Staffel zur Verfügung. Die Zweite kommt wohl erst im Februar.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2016)

Heute Abend Free TV Premiere von "Edge of Tomorrow" um 20.15 Uhr auf Pro 7. Geiler Film! Habe ich hier auf Bluray.
Danach "Krieg der Welten" auch mit Tom Cruise.


----------



## MaexxDesign (4. Dezember 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Heute Abend Free TV Premiere von "Edge of Tomorrow" um 20.15 Uhr auf Pro 7. Geiler Film! Habe ich hier auf Bluray.
> Danach "Krieg der Welten" auch mit Tom Cruise.


"Edge of Tomorrow" werde ich mir auch anschauen.
Soll ganz gut sein.


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. Dezember 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Heute Abend Free TV Premiere von "Edge of Tomorrow" um 20.15 Uhr auf Pro 7. Geiler Film! Habe ich hier auf Bluray.
> Danach "Krieg der Welten" auch mit Tom Cruise.



Pro7 mit Werbung? Schau ich nicht mehr. Dann hol ich ihn lieber auf BR.

Edit: Ich würde mich über Filmtipps freuen.  

Jetzt kommt MARS auf National Geographic  HD


----------



## Gripschi (4. Dezember 2016)

Film Tipps:

Egde of Tmorow
Pacific Rim
Ridic die 3 Teile 
Battleship
Babylon A.D.


Die fallen mir spontan ein.


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. Dezember 2016)

Danke bis auf Edge of Tomorrow schon alles gesehen.


----------



## clown44 (4. Dezember 2016)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich dunkel an eine Serie aus meiner Jugend, die war aus England und nannte sich "Die dreibeinigen Herrscher". Kennt das jemand?
> 
> Edit: Die dreibeinigen Herrscher – Wikipedia



Da kann ich mich auch noch ganz schwach daran erinnern, daß ich das mal gesehen hab.


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2016)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Edit: Ich würde mich über Filmtipps freuen.


Keine Ahnung ob du die schon gesehen hast:

- Equilibrium
- Aeon Flux
- Dark City
- Sunshine
- Snowpiercer


Sind jetzt nicht so bekannt die Filme.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Dezember 2016)

Danke, ja da sind welche dabei die ich nicht kenne und die fehlende Bekanntheit ist erwünscht. Die dreibeinigen Herrscher kann man sicher auf Youtube schauen oder?

Edit: Ich schaue auch gerne Trash oder B-Movies so ala Atomic Hero usw.


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2016)

Trash da kann ich dir "Krieg der Eispiraten" empfehlen. Oder "Flash Gordon".


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Dezember 2016)

Du wirst lachen aber Flash Gordon habe ich Seinerzeit im Kino gesehen, was n Streifen.  Da waren wir mit 12 - 15 Besuchern in nem Saal mit 750 Plätzen. Aber ich finde den sehr Unterhaltsam, weil er so mies ist Teilweise.
Und zu Krieg der Eispiraten fällt mir nur eines ein, Kult.


----------



## T-Drive (9. Dezember 2016)

Die coneheads , lustig, Satire


----------

